# About.com- IBS, IBD, and Antibiotic Use in Children



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last week, there was some media buzz regarding an increased risk of IBS in children as a result of antibiotic use. I bookmarked the link to the main headline, which appeared to be a <a href=""Daily Mail report with the intention of writing about the underlying study. To my surprise, the referenced study found a possible association with IBD, _not_ IBS! (To be fair, my conclusion is based on the study abstract, not the entire published account. However, if there were any significant findings regarding IBS, I would imagine that they would have been included in the study abstract.)

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

